# Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subtitles



## kool (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys, 
I was bored with Bollywood movies, so just watched few south Indian movie with english subtitles. Wow they have great story, dance, and full action(Much better than bollywood). I really liked it. 
I watched: _Vedam, Arya, Happy, Ye Maaya Chesave, khaleja, and some hindi dubbed: shiva jee, don etc._

Guys, I'm from Bihar. i dont know tamil, malyalam, telugu. So, u guys just tell me some South Indian movie(with SRT) which are super-hit in SOUTH. I really wanna watch them. Now i'm a fan of ALLU ARJUN.


----------



## asingh (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

Currently will be watching Pokiri and Singam.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



kool said:


> Guys,
> I was bored with Bollywood movies, so just watched few south Indian movie with english subtitles. Wow they have great story, dance, and full action(Much better than bollywood). I really liked it.
> I watched: _Vedam, Arya, Happy, Ye Maaya Chesave, khaleja, and some hindi dubbed: shiva jee, don etc._
> 
> Guys, I'm from Bihar. i dont know tamil, malyalam, telugu. So, u guys just tell me some South Indian movie(with SRT) which are super-hit in SOUTH. I really wanna watch them. Now i'm a fan of ALLU ARJUN.



Watch Kick, Singham, Yutham sei (thriller), Happy Days, Oye, 180.... will type rest once i am free....


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

yup, I like them too. But I watch Hindi dubbings.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

^^ I still remember i watch Fanaa with tamil subs....  It was fun....


----------



## asingh (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



furious_gamer said:


> Watch Kick, Singham, Yutham sei (thriller), Happy Days, Oye, 180.... will type rest once i am free....



Can you tell the good ones with Illeana D'Cruz..?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



asingh said:


> Can you tell the good ones with Illeana D'Cruz..?



Aata
Bhale Dongalu
Devadasu
Jaadu
*Jalsa*
Khatarnak
*Kick*
Munna
*Pokiri*
Rakhi
Romeo Juliet
Saleem


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

hows "sachin"


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

^^ dumb-a$$ movie. Not worth the time, but if you like stoopid love stories, it is good.


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

has anyone seen Mass starring Nagarjuna?? I liked that movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



ico said:


> has anyone seen Mass starring Nagarjuna?? I liked that movie.



yeah I have seen that...


I have seen a movie where the hero first measure the villian with his hand to beat him...


----------



## asingh (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



ico said:


> has anyone seen Mass starring Nagarjuna?? I liked that movie.



Yea, seen it. 



furious_gamer said:


> Aata
> Bhale Dongalu
> Devadasu
> Jaadu
> ...




Wow..thanks. Which are action ones out of this. Pokiri I have. Will get Kick...!


Also you guys should watch the Tamil version of Gajini. Much better.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



asingh said:


> Yea, seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Movie where Mahesh Babu or Junior NTR casts, are action movies,. rest are flop movies..

BTW Gajni first comes in Tamil if you don't know and  i liked it much better than Hindi version. Aamir khan is not well suited for that role IMO


----------



## Sarath (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



asingh said:


> Can you tell the good ones with Illeana D'Cruz..?



Lol. I though this thread was for asking about movies. 

I can't believe so many of you guys watch all that. BTW if it isn't clarified already OP posted all Telugu movies.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

Brindavanam , Magadheera , Darling [ Yes you can connect the three ] excellent movies !!!

Srt Files . Just Google the film name and srt [ example : Brindavanam srt ] you will get links for download.


----------



## kool (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



ico said:


> has anyone seen Mass starring Nagarjuna?? I liked that movie.



yo.......... awesome movie... i watch whenever it aired in SET MAX. Smart personality 



asingh said:


> Yea, seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Watched both. Original is much better than bollywood. 



furious_gamer said:


> Movie where Mahesh Babu or Junior NTR casts, are action movies,. rest are flop movies..
> 
> BTW Gajni first comes in Tamil if you don't know and  i liked it much better than Hindi version. Aamir khan is not well suited for that role IMO



Guys, give me some good action+comedy movie of year 2005-2011. Only superhit movie. Like pokiri, khaleja, vedam, happy, arya, shiva jee, don etc.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

try Magadheera... 

gr8 movie.... relate with a English muvi..  definitely enjoy


----------



## asingh (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



Sarath said:


> Lol. I though this thread was for asking about movies.
> 
> I can't believe so many of you guys watch all that. BTW if it isn't clarified already OP posted all Telugu movies.



I AM, asking for movies. 

She is hot.


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

^ no good movies of her lately.


----------



## asingh (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

She will soon be in some Bolly movie.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

^^ I posted all the movies she acted.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ dumb-a$$ movie. Not worth the time, but if you like stoopid love stories, it is good.



lolz...i was just curious coz i love genelia and Sachin is my name


----------



## asingh (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

^^
Oh ya. Guys, which Gene movies are good...?


----------



## Coool (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

Wow! So much support for telugu/tamil movies....

Also checkout:
1) Awaara
2) Surya s/o krishnan 

If you want to watch "Best Comedy Movie" from telugu, Go for any Balakrishna starring movie.
He can lift jumbo size flight with single hand....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

'Rangam' is good. One of the very few movies that came out this year.

Few telugu movie suggestions from my side:

*Varsham(2004)* - Excellent love story with action elements.

*Nuvvosthanante Nenoddantana(2005)* - One of the best movies to hit telugu screen previous decade.

*Kottha Bangaru Lokam (2008)* - Very good drama and love story.

*Ready(2008)* - Out and out entertainer. Recently made its way to Bollywood.

*Arundhathi(2009)* - One word - MUST WATCH. Excellent narration, plot and acting.

*Gamyam (2008)* - One of those gems that will transform to movie rarely. Directed by Krish('Vedam' fame)

*Astachamma (2008)* - Entertaining and lovable movie.

*Aadavari Matalaku Arthale Verule (2007)* - Again... excellent plot, strong music. And also, unmatched performance by industry veteran Venkatesh. 

*A film by Aravind* - Best horror. Period.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

Happy days (Tamanna Bhatia)


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 26, 2011)

Ala Modalaindi, Anand, Godavari....... Can't remember how many hundreds of times I watched those movies. Must watch if anyone's looking for Telugu movies  

Pick any one of these for laugh riots, 
Nuvvu Naku Nachav, 
Mallishwari, 
Namo Venkatesa. 

@Asingh 
How come you missed Nag's movie  
Watch "Ragada", good movie. 

100% Love is nice too, comes from the director of Arya & Arya 2. 

@faun 

Give "100% love" a try if you are Tamanna Bhatia fan


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Oh ya. Guys, which Gene movies are good...?



Try Bommarillu, Orange, Ready, Sye. For me personally she looked good in Orange


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Try Bommarillu, Orange, Ready, Sye. For me personally she looked good in Orange



Thanks. Now to source all this.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

Bommarillu, Ready, Sye are really good movies. Genilia did a good job. But in Orange.. I felt like.. throwing a rotten egg or tomatoes at her. But resisted as I will endup spoiling my monitor.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



vamsi_krishna said:


> Bommarillu, Ready, Sye are really good movies. Genilia did a good job. But in Orange.. I felt like.. throwing a rotten egg or tomatoes at her. But resisted as I will endup spoiling my monitor.


hehe but she looked her best in Orange


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

Yes.. very good if we take looks as a standard.  But her character in this movie is just Haasini(Her Bommarillu character) on Steroids. Charan did a good job though.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

Watched these , not bad.

Athadu , Athidi - Mahesh Babu
Arya 2 , Desamudru - Allu Arjun


----------



## d3p (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

Another decent South Indian Movie : Mungaru Male - Kannada. Awesome plot, good songs & decent story.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> @faun
> 
> Give "100% love" a try if you are Tamanna Bhatia fan


Thanks 

@d3p5kor
heard about Mungaru Male when I was in Belgaum, class 10th.


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Superhit South Indian Movie. I dont know Telegu, Tamil. Hw cn i get english subti*

Just finished Pokiri -- what a damn blast. Loved it.


----------

